# Stabilize Chromium with "Tomo Method"



## Nicola Mingotti (Mar 20, 2018)

I found in bugzilla a nice method to stabilize Chromium very frequent hangs.
To me it worked, I still have some issues with WhatsApp but in general, a big step forward !

In short, the procedure is: 
1] disable v8 caching 
2] shutdown chromium
3] remove ~/.cache/chromium
4] restart chromium 

The thread where you can see the original post with more details is: 
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=212812


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Mar 23, 2018)

Also, another little improvement can be obtained if you
move ~/.cache/chromium to a ram disk. 

This was suggested to me by Yuri Victorovich on Bugzilla,
same thread of the previous post. And should be in the pkg-info
if you have the ports tree updated (I don't). 

Respect to my tests, there is an improvement with a ram disk but still,
some hangs do come anyway.


----------

